# Can you setup a wifi network camera on an airport express network without a Phd ?



## omoanya (Jul 24, 2006)

I want to set up a network wireless webcam to take alook at my baby's room remotely and I have an airport express WDS network set up with wep128 encryption. Everytime I make a change to this network, i have to take a week off of work to sort it out and I am DREADING trying to set up a wireless network cam. Can anyone tell me of a success story? 

I have narrowed it down to these Net cams but am open to suggestions: 1) Axis 207w or 2) panasonic blc30a but i prefer the axis because it has audio. 

  Mac OS X (10.4.5)


----------



## Rogue_Tr00per (Jul 24, 2006)

I should be a doodle with the Axis, the software that comes with it woeks great. You may have to give it a static ip, you really should not need to work on the airport at all.

Set up the Axis by using a cat5 cable first, then move it to the room and then try wireless, it should be fine.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 24, 2006)

Rogue_Tr00per said:


> Set up the Axis by using a cat5 cable first, then move it to the room and then try wireless, it should be fine.



Exactly. Set it up with it sitting right next to you at your computer, and move it into position once you know its all working OK. You should not have to change any settings on your Airport network *at all*.


----------



## omoanya (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks guys for your kind help ....


----------

